# Did I Break The Keurig?



## Chef Munky (Dec 19, 2015)

It warned me the other day that something needed to be cleaned on it.
Can't remember what it was.Maybe my memory would be better right now if I had a cup of coffee to wake me up!

Just waited 10 minutes for a cup.It just dripped out gurgled and grumbled about something.It's not a happy coffee maker.

What happened here?


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

Needs more water?  Mine blinks incessantly if it's low on water.  I've never had a "clean something" warning.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 19, 2015)

Not the water.We fill it daily with distilled.It's always being used.

It's strange, when it did finally give me a cup of luke warm breakfast 
blend,the setting went back to normal.Waiting for the next person.

It sounded like a stik shift. When you (I conveniently forgot) 1st,2nd, and just get to 3rd gear right now. Such wasted gears. No wonder we had the clutch replaced twice.

Need an Aliby.One that's easily expendable. 

I didn't do it!


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

Hmm.  Maybe turn the reset button in the back on and off. See if that helps.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 19, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> It warned me the other day that something needed to be cleaned on it.
> Can't remember what it was.Maybe my memory would be better right now if I had a cup of coffee to wake me up!
> 
> Just waited 10 minutes for a cup.It just dripped out gurgled and grumbled about something.It's not a happy coffee maker.
> ...



Not sure which model you have, but they all need to be "descaled" and the machine will prompt you to do this:
K-Cup Brewers Video Page - Keurig

Also, I found that from time to time I need to do this if the machine is "gurgling" and basically taking forever to brew a cup:
K-Cup Brewers Video Page - Keurig


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> Not the water.We fill it daily with *distilled.*It's always being used.
> 
> It's strange, when it did finally give me a cup of luke warm breakfast
> blend,the setting went back to normal.Waiting for the next person.
> ...



If you're always using *distilled water*, it shouldn't need to be descaled.
I'd call and ask them what's the deal.


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 19, 2015)

It was clogged and couldn't pump the water

Hubby took it apart and did this. Works great now.
Keep a paper clip handy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xC4HTmZrfDU


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2015)

Ahhhh Haaaa, now I remember PF's hint on the paper clip fix from a very long time ago. Glad it's fixed now Munky!


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> It was clogged and couldn't pump the water
> 
> Hubby took it apart and did this. Works great now.
> Keep a paper clip handy.



One time Munky my faucet refused to allow any water to come through. Not even a dribble. It took a while, but I realized the screen may be clogged. So I removed it and sure enough, teeny, tiny little pebbles had filled up the screen. Who knew that our city was sending us rocks along with our water.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2015)

It's useless here to have screens on our faucets, they'd be filled up in a day. We call it "chunky water" and I won't drink it or cook with it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

Vinegar soak works great on our faucets.  I even take a small bottle of vinegar and soak our showerhead in a rubberbanded baggie when we stay at hotels.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 19, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> Vinegar soak works great on our faucets.  I even take a small bottle of vinegar and soak our showerhead in a rubberbanded baggie when we stay at hotels.



Oh yea, our shower heads are a disaster Dawg. The best thing I've found to soak them is CLR.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2015)

Also, if you pop the bottom of the cup onto the spike before closing the head, you will stop the coffee from shooting up into the top spike and plugging it up.  They are vacuum sealed, doing this releases the pressure.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 19, 2015)

Good idea, PF.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 19, 2015)

*Munky*, I'm glad you finally got a cup of coffee for your sake...and the sake of those around you. You might want to keep one of these on hand in case this happens again:







We still have Himself's that he got when he first went away to college in 1966. We rarely need it since we don't have your 1st World Problem - we don't have a Keurig. Our old-school coffee maker works fine time after time. The only time we rely on the coffee cone is if I break the carafe (been there, done that twice in 40 years), or if the power goes off. With our two-burner camp stove (our only piece of camping gear left) we're never without coffee - or scrambled eggs.


----------



## Addie (Dec 20, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, I'm glad you finally got a cup of coffee for your sake...and the sake of those around you. You might want to keep one of these on hand in case this happens again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One time I was sitting watching TV. I heard a bang in the kitchen and went to investigate. The carafe had exploded while full of freshly made coffee. What a mess. I was ticked off big time. I needed a cup of coffee. This was a brand new coffee maker. I took it back to the store. It seems that I was not the first customer who had this event happen. The store had just gotten a new batch of coffee makers in. I brought one home. No problems. Please don't mess with my coffee.


----------



## Cheryl J (Dec 20, 2015)

Glad your hubby got it fixed, Munky, and thanks for the video.  Mine was runnin' a little on the slow side this morning....


----------

